# input selection for Gaming



## tripplej

Question..

I may end up getting two consoles.. Play Station 4 and Xbox One..

I will put each of the game console hdmi to seperate hdmi inputs on the tv.

Once connected, would it be better to have those inputs on the tv be "game mode" or "pc mode" or it doesn't matter if your tv has that ability to select game mode or pc mode?

I heard that one mode gives you more control in terms of tweaking the settings but right now can't remember which mode it is.. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike Edwards

I wouldn't choose either IMO. set it to cinema or custom and use a calibration disc to tweak away. the custom lag reducers that are on Game mode usually have a negative affect on the pq imo and unless you get a TV with horrible lag isn't necessary


----------



## Ares

I have the ability to use game mode on mine but I don't because there is no noticeable difference at least on my set in terms of lag but man does it make the PQ look bad, leave it on Movie that's just my two cents.


----------



## tripplej

Very interesting. I was very surprised to read not to go to PC or game mode.

Why have PC or game mode then? I thought it was made so that it would be set for gaming? yes/no?

Thanks for the details. Very interesting indeed!


----------



## Mike Edwards

tripplej said:


> Very interesting. I was very surprised to read not to go to PC or game mode.
> 
> Why have PC or game mode then? I thought it was made so that it would be set for gaming? yes/no?
> 
> Thanks for the details. Very interesting indeed!


it's really made to try and decrease input lag, but it really isn't very noticeable and is mainly a marketing gimmick


----------



## tripplej

Mike Edwards said:


> it's really made to try and decrease input lag, but it really isn't very noticeable and is mainly a marketing gimmick


Thanks once again for the details. I do believe "marketing gimmicks" are a plenty on HDTV's and in general in the home theater arena. lol. Just makes it more difficult for Joe the consumer to really see what "features" are worthwhile.


----------



## eyespy39

Game mode would be the correct setting, let me explain:
Game mode is a setting where there is usually as little video (and sometimes even audio) processing done as possible. That is important in fast paced games. In such games, it MIGHT be crucial if the gamer needs 0.02 seconds longer time to react. Since the console cannot possibly know what amount of time video processing takes, it cannot compensate for this delay. So you'll probably hit the wall with your car or be slain by your opponent without realizing how this could've happened.
Whether it really makes a difference, depends on the game you play.
Since both consoles offer true HD, there ought to be no need for the TV to "optimize" picture quality. You would rather optimize output settings in the console OS or the respective game settings.
Btw.: PC-Mode is a setting which takes into consideration that there is no overscan area needed as opposed to video source material.


----------



## tripplej

Thanks for your input eyespy39, so your take is game mode is better for the lag control. The others mentioned movie or cinema or custom mode.. Very interesting to say the least.

I wonder if the type of tv makes a difference as well? Meaning, a higher end tv would be better for game mode but a lower end tv would be better to have it set to cinema or custom mode? Or vice versa?


----------



## eyespy39

My *guess* would be that in a lower end TV it would be most useful to use game mode for at least two reasons: first - its video processing capabilities may well be worse than that of the console and lead to even worse picture quality; second - due to less processing power it might also introduce more lag than a higher end TV.
All this is, of course, bare theory. *Theoretically*, gaming mode would be the appropriate setting with any TV. In the end, you should simply try which setting suits you best and if it leads to problems with your gaming experience.


----------



## tripplej

eyespy39 said:


> My *guess* In the end, you should simply try which setting suits you best and if it leads to problems with your gaming experience.


In the end it is all about trial and error. If game mode doesn't work properly can always try cinema or custom or movie mode. 

I am sure a happy medium can be found! 

Thanks everybody for your input. Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ElectronicTonic

eyespy39 said:


> My *guess* In the end, you should simply try which setting suits you best and if it leads to problems with your gaming experience.


This is what I would also recommend.

Here's a great site with listed input lag and info on the subject. LINK


----------



## gorb

Whichever input gave me the lowest input lag would be the one that I used...so if you can find out if any of the input modes or specific hdmi inputs give you lower latency, my suggestion would be to use that one


----------



## tripplej

ElectronicTonic said:


> This is what I would also recommend.
> 
> Here's a great site with listed input lag and info on the subject. LINK


Nice website. I wonder if they keep it updated?

I do see some 2012 and 2013 HDTV models there, just not for all. 

Wonder if there is a way to measure lag via each input? Guess, only one way is by trying a move and repeat it several times and see if that much of a lag is there??? :huh:


----------



## Mike Edwards

best idea is to compare the modes when you set them up. calibrate both with the AVS-HD disc or WOW disc etc... then compare. it really is TV dependent and how much effort the mfg's put into the mode


----------



## tripplej

Mike Edwards said:


> best idea is to compare the modes when you set them up. calibrate both with the AVS-HD disc or WOW disc etc... then compare. it really is TV dependent and how much effort the mfg's put into the mode


yeah, I figure I have to do trial and error to find out which is best. 

It would have been very easy to say just go to game mode and leave it at that! 

But, it would be worth double checking all the various inputs and calibrate to see which shows the best for gaming!

Thanks everybody once again! Very helpful.


----------



## Mike Edwards

tripplej said:


> yeah, I figure I have to do trial and error to find out which is best.
> 
> It would have been very easy to say just go to game mode and leave it at that!
> 
> But, it would be worth double checking all the various inputs and calibrate to see which shows the best for gaming!
> 
> Thanks everybody once again! Very helpful.


lol, that's what I do, though custom is my style of choice since I'm an insane tweaker


----------



## ElectronicTonic

tripplej said:


> Nice website. I wonder if they keep it updated?
> 
> I do see some 2012 and 2013 HDTV models there, just not for all.
> 
> Wonder if there is a way to measure lag via each input? Guess, only one way is by trying a move and repeat it several times and see if that much of a lag is there??? :huh:


Yeah, I believe he keeps it updated. 

The way I test is by using Leo Bodnar's input lag tester.....HERE. It's the same tester they use for multiple review sites to test input lag. If you don't have a tester, then you can just test with game play, like you suggested.


----------



## tripplej

Thanks ElectronicTonic.

I don't have a Leo Bodnar's input lag tester nor any other tester.. 

So, I will do the old fashion way, do gaming multiple times on repeat and see if there is any difference.

Thanks once again for your input as well as the others! Much appreciated.


----------



## Tonto

So have you ever run through your AVR to enjoy the DD sound track? Or are you using the ARC to avoid the extra lag?


----------



## tripplej

Tonto said:


> So have you ever run through your AVR to enjoy the DD sound track? Or are you using the ARC to avoid the extra lag?


I am just hooking up the gaming console to the tv directly via the hdmi slot..

Would it be better to go thru another means? Please explain the hookup procedure.


----------



## chrapladm

I have always used my AVR as the selection between HDMI inputs then have one HDMI go to the TV. For audio in prevents another choke in the bandwidth and keeps the signal chain simple. For most people though this will never matter to them and going directly to the TV would be fine. I enjoy ULF bass and with some many things to pass through you are already adding a huge Hpass when doing so. 

BUT for just gaming you should be fine passing through the TV unless the TV is trying to do processing also in which I would stick with the AVR first.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

tripplej said:


> I am just hooking up the gaming console to the tv directly via the hdmi slot..
> 
> Would it be better to go thru another means? Please explain the hookup procedure.


From an input lag stand point. Going directly to the display from the source, will give you the least amount of input lag.


----------



## tripplej

chrapladm said:


> I have always used my AVR as the selection between HDMI inputs then have one HDMI go to the TV. For audio in prevents another choke in the bandwidth and keeps the signal chain simple. For most people though this will never matter to them and going directly to the TV would be fine. I enjoy ULF bass and with some many things to pass through you are already adding a huge Hpass when doing so.
> 
> BUT for just gaming you should be fine passing through the TV unless the TV is trying to do processing also in which I would stick with the AVR first.


By using the AVR, it would allow the use of the "home theater" speakers, right? If going directly to the tv, then I would be forced to use the TV speakers or no?


----------



## tripplej

ElectronicTonic said:


> From an input lag stand point. Going directly to the display from the source, will give you the least amount of input lag.


cool. Thanks for the insight. I was thinking of doing this from the start. Now, the other reply mentioned the use of AVR so that got me curious since afterall I do have home theater speakers and the tv will be hooked up to an AVR.. This way, while playing, I can use the home theater speakers, right?


----------



## Ares

I have the PS3 connected to the AVR then on to the TV versus PS3 to the TV then using a Toshi Link to the AVR. I have tried it both ways with Game Mode on and off, still couldn't see a difference in lag.


----------



## chrapladm

tripplej said:


> By using the AVR, it would allow the use of the "home theater" speakers, right? If going directly to the tv, then I would be forced to use the TV speakers or no?


Yes but you can always use the audio out from your TV to the AVR to use your HT speakers. BUT ARES seems to have answered the no lag issue so I think your set there.

PS4 and XBOX:T
I might get a PS4 in February.


----------



## tripplej

yes. Thanks again to everybody. This is a good thread for basic input questions. Much appreciate it everybody! 

Now, just have to wait for the playstation 4 and Xbox one! :daydream:


----------



## Tonto

That's what I do, connect my X-Box to my AVR & let it do the switchig. I'm sure I have lag between my wireless connection & this hook up, but don't know how much. I know in some 1st person shooter games, I'll pulll the trigger as the other player shoots me. Sometimes the replay from his perspective shows he really started shooting significantly before me...I just consider that lag, but I'm not sure.:dunno:


----------



## tripplej

Tonto said:


> That's what I do, connect my X-Box to my AVR & let it do the switchig. I'm sure I have lag between my wireless connection & this hook up, but don't know how much. I know in some 1st person shooter games, I'll pulll the trigger as the other player shoots me. Sometimes the replay from his perspective shows he really started shooting significantly before me...I just consider that lag, but I'm not sure.:dunno:


Main thing is that you are happy with the setup. Ideally, I think this is the way I will do the setup as well, this way, in addition, will get full use of the home theater speakers as well for the full affect.  Thanks for your thoughts. appreciate it.


----------

